# "The Possum" thread.



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

(George Jones)

He said "I'll love you till I die",
She told him "You'll forget in time"
As the years went slowly by,
She still preyed upon his mind

He kept her picture on his wall,
Went half-crazy now and then
He still loved her through it all,
Hoping she'd come back again

Kept some letters by his bed
Dated nineteen sixty-two
He had underlined in red
Every single "I love you"

I went to see him just today,
Oh but I didn't see no tears
All dressed up to go away, first time
I'd seen him smile in years

I went to see him just today,
Oh but I didn't see no tears
All dressed up to go away, first time
I'd seen him smile in years

He stopped loving her today
They placed a wreath upon his door
And soon they'll carry him away
He stopped loving her today

(Spoken)
You know,
She came to see him one last time.
Aww, 'n' we all wondered if she would.
And it kept runnin' through my mind
"this time he's over her for good."

He stopped loving her today
They placed a wreath upon his door
And soon they'll carry him away
He stopped loving her today


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

and of course we have to ask the question


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Lyrics for the benefit of aspiring country fan TG

Step right up, come on in
If you'd like to take the grand tour
Of a lonely house that once was home sweet home
I have nothing here to sell you,
Just some things that I will tell you
Some things I know will chill you to the bone.

Over there, sits the chair
Where she'd bring the paper to me
And sit down on my knee
And whisper oh, I love you
But now she's gone forever
And this old house will never
Be the same without the love
That we once knew.

Straight ahead, that's the bed
Where we'd lay in love together
And Lord knows we had a good thing going here
See her picture on the table
Don't it look like she'd be able
Just to touch me and say good morning dear.

There's her rings, all her things
And her clothes are in the closet
Like she left them
When she tore my world apart.

As you leave you'll see the nursery,
Oh, she left me without mercy
Taking nothing but
Our baby and my heart.

Step right up, come on in..


----------

